
Inside Uber’s Auto-Lease Machine - kawera
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-31/inside-uber-s-auto-lease-machine-where-almost-anyone-can-get-a-car
======
fintler
Just a warning -- this page autoplays a video at full volume and the controls
to stop it aren't accessible (MacBook 13in running Chrome).

